# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chat >  URGENT / CHERCHE ASSO + FA ou ADOPTANTS pour MOUCHETTE, petite Chatte arlequine 1 an

## Vegane7

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* MOUCHETTE
*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 8 ans 3 mois 
*N° d'identification:* Oui
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						 Chats,
						 Enfants.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 01 - Ain
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil








Contact


*E-mail :* merylpinque@yahoo.fr





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées




 URGENT  / CHERCHE ASSO + FA ou ADOPTANTS pour MOUCHETTE, petite Chatte  arlequine TRES CÂLINE d'environ 1 an selon la véto, trouvée maigre et  fatiguée au beau milieu d'une route en pleine campagne (actuellement  dans le 01) !

La  belle attend une asso et une famille ! 
*
Elle est chez moi  actuellement mais je ne peux la garder longtemps car mes chiens ne  supportent pas les chats. Je dois donc l'isoler dans une pièce et ce  n'est vraiment pas drôle pour elle...*
Evidemment, elle n'est pas identifiée...
 Je l'ai prénommée MOUCHETTE.

Son FB à partager SVP : https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

Annonce Chat-perdu.org : http://www.chat-perdu.org/211609

----------


## bouletosse

Vous êtes où dans l'ain?

Avez vous essayez l'asso "Les chats libres de Saint Trivier" ?

----------


## Vegane7

Je suis dans le 01 pour un petit moment, et justement, c'est près de Saint-Trivier.
Merci infiniment Bouletosse, je vais les contacter demain et vous tiens au courant.

----------


## bouletosse

Je suis tout près de St Trivier de Courte  aussi   :Smile:

----------


## bouletosse

https://www.facebook.com/lechatlibre.fr?fref=nf

----------


## Vegane7

Merci, je vais leur écrire de ce pas

----------


## Vegane7

Hélas Bouletosse, ils sont blindés  :Frown:

----------


## bouletosse

Mince  :: 

Il vous ont conseillé d'autres solutions, asso...?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Il y a aussi l'association "Jade" à replonge.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je diffuse FB

----------


## Vegane7

Hélas non. J'en déduis qu'ils ne savent pas, sinon ils me l'auraient dit.
Je vais continuer à chercher.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Merci, je vais les contacter !

----------


## bouletosse

Elle est ok chats, chiens? Difficile à savoir avec tes doudous  :Smile: 

Elle a eu un bilan de santé ou rien du tout?

----------


## arden56

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## bouletosse

Aucune solution

----------


## Vegane7

Fa trouvée à Lyon grâce à l'asso Croc-Blanc  
Je l'y emmène la semaine prochaine.

----------


## bouletosse

SUPER

----------


## Vegane7

La FA sera finalement plutôt dans le 38...
Je vous tiens au courant.

Cet après-midi Mouchette a RDV chez le véto pour son test FIV/FELV + identification;

----------


## Vegane7

Mouchette a rejoint sa super famille d'accueil dans le 38 cet après-midi.
Proposée à l'adoption sous asso Croc-Blanc.  

Hier je l'ai emmenée chez le véto pour test FIV/FELV (heureusement négative  ) et identification.
Si quelqu'un veut m'aider à participer aux frais... je mets la facture en ligne et le lien du pot : https://www.lepotcommun.fr/pot/ko7beovz

----------


## Vegane7

Tout se passe bien pour Mouchette qui découvre sa maison et ses nouveaux copains chats et chiens.

----------


## bouletosse



----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Vegane7

Mouchette attend toujours une famille définitive.

----------


## arden56

re

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Vegane7

Mouchette attend toujours sa famille définitive.

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Vegane7

Mouchette est toujours dans sa super FA en attente d'un adoptant définitif.
Elle a appris à connaître les chiens car la FA en a plusieurs  ::

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Vegane7

Mouchette continue de couler des jours heureux dans sa FA mais recherche tjs sa famille pour la vie.

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Vegane7

Mouchette, en FA, cherche toujours une famille pour la vie.

----------


## Eladio

Y a-t-il des frais d'adoption pour la loute ?

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Vegane7

Mouchette coule des jours heureux dans sa super FA mais est toujours en quête d'un bon foyer définitif...

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Vegane7

Mouchette attend toujours dans sa FA une famille définitive.

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Vegane7

Mouchette coule des jours heureux dans sa super FA mais est toujours en quête d'un bon foyer définitif...

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Vegane7

Mouchette attend tjs une famille pour la vie.

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Vegane7

Mouchette attend tjs une famille pour la vie.

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Vegane7

Mouchette coule des jours heureux dans sa super FA mais est toujours en quête d'un bon foyer définitif...

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Vegane7

Mouchette coule des jours heureux dans sa super FA mais est toujours en quête d'un bon foyer définitif...

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Vegane7

Mouchette est toujours en FA, en quête d'un bon foyer définitif...

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Eleonore-

Sur les infos il est marqué qu'elle a 2 ans ?

----------


## Vegane7

Mouchette est toujours en FA, en quête d'un bon foyer définitif...

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Vegane7

Mouchette attend toujours une famille définitive en FA...

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Vegane7

Mouchette est toujours en FA, en quête d'un bon foyer définitif...

----------


## Darlow

Des nouvelles de Mouchette? A-t-elle trouvé un nouveau foyer?

----------


## Vegane7

Non, toujours en FA...

----------


## Vegane7

Mouchette est toujours en FA, en quête d'un bon foyer définitif...

----------


## doriant

Est-ce que cette annonce est tjrs d'actu ? Vegane ya til une publi fb de la part de croc blanc pr genre chercher un adoptant ? Est-ce qu'on peut pas modifier les infos erronéees du titre et de la fiche, et nettoyer un peu les pages ?

----------

